# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Где сейчас проходят встречи?

## Dima Poloskov

Где сейчас проходят встречи?
Имеется ввиду группы духовного общения

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

По всей Москве и МО. Можете в личку написать мне о себе, чем вы интересуетесь, в какую группу вы бы хотели попасть, удобный район и я вам дам контакты  ведущих подходящих групп.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Ой матаджи, а у Вас есть контакты желающих ходить на эти программы? А то нам надо бы новых людей. 
Ну вернее не нам, а для бхакти-врикши одного моего хорошего знакомого.

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

про контакты звоните мне 8 925 100 08 92

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Пыталась зайти на сайт Нама-хатта ру, а там написано, что он не обслуживается...((
Написала ЛС по поводу групп

----------


## Ostapenko

> Ой матаджи, а у Вас есть контакты желающих ходить на эти программы? А то нам надо бы новых людей. 
> Ну вернее не нам, а для бхакти-врикши одного моего хорошего знакомого.


---------------
а можно поподробнее узнать о вашей группе?

нет инф не по составу
не по месту проведения
тел не отвеч
мейлов нет

----------


## Ostapenko

> про контакты звоните мне 8 925 100 08 92


а можно поподробнее узнать о вашей группе?
нет инф не по составу
не по месту проведения
тел не отвеч
мейлов нет

----------


## Roman Guruveda

> Ой матаджи, а у Вас есть контакты желающих ходить на эти программы? А то нам надо бы новых людей. 
> Ну вернее не нам, а для бхакти-врикши одного моего хорошего знакомого.


=========
а как присоединиться

----------

